# Is windows update really necessary?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't do any windows updates, and I have not had any problems.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Are windows updates necessary?

I'm not an OS pro but I notice that most updates are security patches. So ask yourself how you feel about computer security.

~Jim


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

yes,always install the "critcal updates"


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

what do you mean by security? do you mean that someone can get into my computer and start messing with it? well, nothing like that has happened yet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Hello, I just wish I could GET to the site - I still get a blank page with "done, but with errors on page" message. This has been happening for weeks! I also can't get BigFix to run either 

T2


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

have you tried msconfig? and empty out your temporary internet files, temp files, cookies, etc.?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Hello ilusha2

Yes, I keep my caches as empty as possible. I have a program called VoptXP (for Windows 98 etc.), from which I can empty all that sort of thing. I will try again directly after I have emptied the caches. But I am close to giving up on the site. I have uninstalled BigFix, but can always get it again.



Hope you are well.

T2
Penny.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Tried Windows Update again - the message I get when clicking the triangle at the bottom of the blank page is:

Line 29
Char 2
Error 'navigator language' is null or not an object
Code 0 

Gibberish to me!!

T2


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

is this a big deal for you? well, like i said, have you tried msconfig? do a thorough scandisk, that might be a good idea. see, if i don't know where these errors with web pages come from, if i did, that would be good. you know all the stuff i know, probably, so i can't give you really good ideas, you'd probably know these already. obviously the best idea would be to reinstall windows, but it would be bad, it would be better to solve this problem without doing that. 

listen, what happened with your sister's problem with her cd-rw? i'm sorry, i forgot all about it. i was trying to get my processor to work. can you give me a link to her thread?

listen, also see how much free space you have on your hard drive. and again, close all programs before going to the windows update site.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Hello ilusha2,

I do like to use the Critical Update service. Have found that I can get some through Windows TechNet, so am forgetting Update. I've got 70% free disk space.

My sister knows absolutely nothing about computers and doesn't want to learn - all she wants is for them to work, so she's is in for a few shocks. She hasn't managed to fix the burner yet, but I have a knowledgeable friend who is going to look at it for her after his visitor goes home at the end of next week.

Here is the link to the thread

http://forums.techguy.org/t99217/s.html

Hope you get your problem sorted. See you soon.

T2
Penny


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

well, i have nothing else to offer. someone else might help you. have you tried msconfig?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Hell ilusha2

Hope you keep well. Thanks, I hadn't thought of that route.
Will look into it later. 

Bye,
T2
Penny


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Most people don't want to learn about their computer and its operating system and keep it properly maintained and updated. All they want to do is use it and have it work right. These are the people that frequently cry for help and get upset when a problem doesn't get resolved.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Tuppence2 - Did you see this thread, in reference to your update problem?

http://forums.techguy.org/t86685/s.html


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Penny: I though I had had enough of this thread but then I read the following:


> obviously the best idea would be to reinstall windows


I am sorry that I have no solution for the windows Update; to me it sounds like a possible browser problem. Since I don't know the solution I won't offer mere guesses. As for the above statement, it is at the least misleading and wasteful and at the most a ridiculous and irresponsible statement to make! Does one kill a fly with a sledgehammer?

I have not the knowledge nor the solution for you so I will keep my mouth shut. I suggest that others do the same!

~Jim

P.S. I see that jnibori has just pointed the way to a potentially simple and sucessfuly solution! Sledgehammer wasn't required, just a rolled up junkmail flyer!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Hello Jim, I agree. I am not going to reinstal Windows. I will try reinstalling Internet Explorer 6 again and see if that helps. Thanks.

Hello jnibori - Thanks. I followed the link you pointed me to and this is the message I get:
_____________________________________________________
Thank you for your interest in Windows Update

Windows Update is the online extension of Windows that helps you get the most out of your computer.

You must be running a Microsoft Windows operating system in order to use Windows Update.

___________________________________________________

Which I obviously am. I then can go no further. I also followed some the the other links mentioned about Wndows errors, but to no avail. I really think I am not going to try using the Windows Update tool, and see if I can get the fixes and patches elsewhere.

The input from both of you is much appreciated.


Bye
T2


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

It keeps your system up to date with security holes as stated. Some of these holes could allow hackers to take over your system. Since the majority of them concern with Outlook Express or IE, if you use those two programs alot, then I would let the automatic update run. If on the other hand you are like me and never run those two programs (I even deleted the OE executable from my system) then you could leave it set to manual and then every so often, manually check for updates which is what I do with my home systems.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi Tuppence2,
Try here You might find your OS updates there.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Windows Update is necessary, not only for Security but you also get (some) driver updates and new versions of microsoft programs like Netmeeting, Windows Media and Internet Explorer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Hello TW56,

That's excellent, thank you. I will bookmark the site and use it,
as I still can't reach Windows Update.

T2


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

I updated a video driver and then was unable to even load windows. Luckily, I had GoBack on that machine.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

In many cases, if you install the new video drivers over the old video drivers, you will have problems.

Uninstall the old video drivers, reboot your computer, install the new video drivers, reboot your computer again, then go into display properties and make any necessary adjustments.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

My problem is sorted because of the link TW56 gave me, but, for interest, here is the error message I received when trying to access Windows Update:


----------



## Phill (Oct 27, 2002)

I enter the MS Updates - but I do ask myself why because once I done it and it's loaded I have problem shutting down my system. After a couple of reboots and check disks it seems to be okay - until the next time.[/FONT]


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thats because it needs to run system setup on reboot, but somtimes it doesnt go as planned.


----------

